
YouTube stopped providing videos in 3GP file format - app4soft
https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl/issues/20069
======
app4soft
As result, mobile traffic usage would be increased drastically especially for
NewPipe users.[0]

[0]
[https://github.com/TeamNewPipe/NewPipe/issues/2166](https://github.com/TeamNewPipe/NewPipe/issues/2166)

